# Newbie - has anyone gone abroad for treatment?



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, I don't know if this is the right board to post this, so sorry if its not.

We have a beautiful 20 month old daughter after 4 years of tests and opps and waiting we had an ICSI cycle. We were so lucky that when they did refer us for IVF it worked first time. When she was 1 we thought we best get a move on trying for the next. I was an egg donor but this cycle was negative. I found being a donor really stressful so we don't know whether to do this again. If we stay in the UK we only have enough money for one full cycle or a couple of donor cycles, so we were wondering if going abroad was an option for us.

Has anyone gone abroad for treatment? And was it cheaper and just as good?

Thank you xxxx


----------



## All5 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am not an expert but wanted to reply as You haven't any replies yet. There is a section on traveling abroad, maybe you could post there.

I treaveled to the Czech republic for treatment. Alot of Irish women are doign this right now, and it seems Spain was where they traveled to before. For me it would have been cheaper to have stayed in Ireland and had treatment, however the treatment I could get abraod was far superior. But the clinic I went to was very expensive, I could have goen to a cheaper clinic but I needed IMSi for MFI. I know that many clinics do  IVF with own eggs for in and around 2,000euro. You pay flights, accomadation and scans at hhomeon top of that.

Good luck.


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Dear Sparkle,
I had 1 cycle of treatment in the UK and then have had all my other treatments in the Czech Republic at Reprofit. I have had DFET there as I was told following my ICSI in the UK that donor treatment would be the only chance of success. Thought about donor in the UK but the wait was too long and the cost too high. Researched treatmetns abroad and decided on Reprofit. 
At the UK clinic I felt as if I was on a 'production line' and the clinic where I had egg collection was not nice at all. Staff had an argument with eachother over me as I was lying on the table waiting for anaesthetic- not professional! 
Reprofit have always treated me excellently. Communication is fast, staff are very polite and helpful and the clinic itself is spotlessly clean with new equipment, etc. I will continue to have my treatment there as I am so desparate to have another child. For me getting to Brno is very easy (direct flight from Stansted). The city is a very nice place to spend a couple of days (feels comfortable and familiar to me) and it is easy to get from the airport to the city (a bus ride that costs less than £1).
I would encourage you to llok into treatment abroad if that is what you are thinking of doing. Many people post about the different clinics and I have spoken to people who have been very happy with their treatment abroad.
Best of luck,
Ruthee


----------

